

Google Exec Quit His Job To Work In China – And He's Been Totally Blown Away - ableal
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-the-chinese-tech-industry-is-like-2014-1

======
krob
Very interesting, makes you wonder how much longer before this kind of world
starts to majorly influence american culture & laws. Much of what we do in the
united states is also replicated directly across the pond in the Europe. But
the reverse is true with china, they do everything on an incredibly different
scale, and much of what they do is difficult to replicate because people in
most of Europe and USA don't speak Chinese like they do English.

